# Moving to Pattaya Area



## jojo9712 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi

We are an US expat family living in India. My company is relocating me and my family (wife and 4.5 months old child) to the Pattaya area. I will be working by the Hemaraj Eastern Seaboard Industrial Estate which I understand is 30-40 mins outside of Pattaya. I'd like to get an idea which are more family and expat friendly neighbourhoods/ areas to search for housing? I don't mind driving 30-35 mins to work,and we are not interested to be in the middle of everything. We will do a look and see trip soon, just want to get an idea where to start looking from. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Living in the Pattaya area is very convenient regarding medical facilities, schools, shopping and working. Commuting between Pattaya and Hemaraj IE is also possible especially if you are able to find accommodation near the motorway-entrance. 
The perfect location could be around Lake Mabrachan, approx. 15-20 minutes drive from Pattaya by car and 5 minutes to the motorway entrance.


----------



## jojo9712 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you very much for the reply. 

Are most of the houses in gated communities do you have an idea? I was looking up some homes and it says that there is 24h security. I am not sure what that means. Most houses for rent seem to require someone to keep it up, landscape/ pools etc.. Are the services typically included in the rent fee? Any idea.

Lastly, we are use to the rikshaws ( tuk tuk) from India, but with the baby probably we will stay away from using them for awhile. But let's say during the day my wife needs to go do shopping nearby or at Pattaya centre with the baby, what would be the means of transportation ( public / taxi etc.)? and typically how much they cost. 

Once again thanks again.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Depending on the size of the home and the availability of a pool you may need someone to take care of garden and pool. Whether those services are included in the rent is up to you and the landlord. 
Most villages do have a communal pool, security, garbage-collection and communal garden maintenance. Normally those services are included in the rent (monthly service fee). 

Not included in the rent are: electricity (THB 3.50-4.50 per unit), water (approx. THB 9-10 per unit), internet (THB 999/month will give you a proper "high-speed" connection), cable tv (from THB 350 for 92 channels from a local supplier up to THB 2500 for a premium True Vision package). 

Transport: Most people around that area do have a car or a motorbike. Otherwise, people use private taxis and undoubtedly people in the area do know someone who can take your wife shopping. Usually the fare is approx. THB 300 o/w
There are no tuk-tuks in Pattaya, but the public transport is called "song taew" a pick-up truck with seating-possibility up to 11 passengers. Those drivers tend to do a lot of private rides, especially to the Lake Maprachan area. Unfortunately, there is no regular public transport service up there. 

I suggest that you use your look and do trip to get answers to all answers you have. 

Apart from the area around Lake Maprachan, there are a lot more possibilities on "the dark side" of Pattaya; don't worry, "the dark side" is from the days that Pattaya only existed on the Westside of Sukhumvit.


----------



## jojo9712 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you very much again. Very sighfull information.


----------



## Jackiethai (Nov 21, 2013)

There are a lot of houses here. Welcome to pattaya.


----------

